# Starting to Think We're Cursed



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

First, I want to apologize for the length of this post. It has been a heck of a night!

Cafall and I were at the pet store tonight picking up a few items. We were second in the check-out line with Cafall sitting at my feet when a woman and her chihuahua walked up in line behind us. Immediately the chihuahua starts barking and jumping at Cafall. Cafall stood and turned to face/watch the chihuahua but looked at me for direction.

I moved as far forward as possible to get away from the angry lil beast and put Cafall back into a sit. Well the lady just moved forward too and as soon as it gained some ground her chihuahua went full nuclear. Ears back, snarling, jumping forward barking. I looked at the lady and she just laughed, "He thinks he so big."

I told her, "He's actually being kinda aggressive." Before she could even say her dog wasn't aggressive it leaped forward, attacked and bit my shoe. While it didn't pierce my shoe, it startled me. I jumped back, dropped one of the bags of treats I was holding and nearly tripped over Cafall.

Cafall went on alert and not in a friendly way. The hair on his back stood up, twitching lip curls, he was staring down the chihuahua, and wouldn't budge from being between me and the little dog. During this time the person ahead of us finished checking out and left. I moved forward with Cafall while the lady pulled the chihuahua behind her and started talking to it. "That mean lady with her big dog call you a bad name?"  

I turned back, stepped around Cafall, and reached for the bag of treats I had dropped. The chihuahua bolted around the lady's legs and launched at my face. It bit through my lower lip, scratched my left cheek and chin. The next minute was just blurred chaos. 

I reeled back clutching at my mouth. Cafall lunged forward on the offensive. The lady tried to yank the chihuahua's leash back. The fur flew. When we each got our dogs pulled back Cafall had bites and scratches on his nose and lips and the chihuahua was limping and whining.

The cashier called a manager over and started handing me kleenex for my bleeding lip and cheek. The chihuahua's owner was screaming at me that my dangerous dog that almost killed hers. Cafall stood braced by my side ready for the next round.

The last hour and half has been spent retelling this story over and over. First to the store manager, then to the cops (apparently the chihuahua owner called them), and finally writing it all down in a written report. Thankfully the cashier has totally backed up my claim that Cafall and I are not the instigators and that Cafall did nothing but attempt to protect me. To be honest, the officers seemed way more interested in how old Cafall is, what breeder I got him from, even complimented his sable coat. It was actually one of them that had the manager fetch some disinfectant cream to put on Cafall's nose. Clearly they know a lil something about how awesome GSDs are. 

Initially, the chihuahua lady wanted me to pay for whatever vet bills her dog is going to have. Via police proxy I suggested she could then pay for any human medical bills I was going to incur. Long story short we both agreed to leave without pressing charges and each take care of our own medical expenses. I don't want to see the dog euthanized, but it could def use a solid round or two of training. Or at the very least better management.

I will be fine and don't need any stitches. All the bloody kleenexes though certainly made her think twice about forcing the payment issue. Cafall has been checked over by an off duty vet tech friend who gave me some advice about things to watch for. Otherwise he seems to feel fine. I'm actually more worried it might have set back the progress Cafall and I have made in regards to him not reacting to other dogs. We have made so much headway since he was bitten by an Akita this past fall and I'd hate to see one mean little out of control chihuahua mess it all up.

We're home now. My husky has been licking Cafall's ears and generally playing nursemaid to both of us. I've got nothing planned but lots of cuddles for the rest of the evening. Talk about a crazy Saturday night.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm glad everything worked out, people think just because their dog isn't 50 pounds, it's allowed to be an a**


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What a donut hole, sorry you had to deal with that! Hopefully no lasting effect on Cafall.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wretched I completely agree. Those who know me well know I have a special lil soapbox speech about the antics toy breeds get away with that would land large dogs in hot water. 

Thanks Nigel. I've got me fingers crossed that Cafall does okay. 

I'm already trying to plan what our next outing should be. I'm thinking an on leash public park so that if we do see other dogs they will be far enough away that I can better gage his reaction. I am totally open to any suggestions anyone has though too!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

OK- I work at petco- and I can tell you I see things like this ALL THE TIME, I don't mean to rant but I haaaaate that just because a dog is small it's behavior is excusable. That because its under 10lbs they don't put time in to training it. I can't stand to see things like this. Reading it I can very clearly see the entire thing happen it really makes me mad.... If you aren't intelligent you shouldn't be allowed to be responsible for another living thing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you disinfect your lip? I know a couple of people who have been bitten, thought nothing of it and then ended up in the ER.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

OMG so sorry to hear that happened. Hope you and your dog feel better soon. That lady & her dog sound horrible.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The Chi is probably lucky to be alive.

Agree with the suggestion that you go to a doc or at least a walk in clinic, please.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

So sorry this happened  what an idiot that dog owner was and what a disservice she is doing to her dog. Hope you both heal quickly and it doesn't set your pup back, but it sounds like it ended as well as could be hoped for. Really do not understand why people like that have dogs at all.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks BowWowMeow, no worries, I have absolutely disinfected my lip, cheek, and chin. I appreciate the concern though. 

Liz&Anna, I can only imagine the interactions you must see. It's disheartening to hear it happens so often. Here I thought we were just special :crazy:

KathrynApril pretty sure Cafall is feeling fine if not beginning to try and milk a bit more attention/ministrations from my husky. Poor Finder is just as much a sucker for the GSD sad eyes as I am. 

Gwenhwyfair I had the same thought. It sounds mean of me, but I was beyond relieved the chihuahua left with only a limp and not in pieces. 

Sookie I agree. Not only a disservice to her dog, but to the whole breed by allowing her dog to act so poorly. Although, I'm sure we probably ruined any good thought she ever had about GSDs now too.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

As a previous owner of a Chi/mix I know how crazy they can be. I had to always be on alert with her. Just never knew when she would go from zero to sixty. Eventually we had to rehome her to a adult only home with no other dogs. She's a great dog if there aren't children or other dogs around. I'm so sorry that you this woman was too ignorant to keep control of hers. Hope both of you recuperate swiftly.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How horrible for you and Cafall. I am so sorry this happened to you. Hope you both heal quickly, with no regression for Cafall. Poor baby.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Ugh, what a nightmare. Sorry you had to deal with this. That could have been so much worse. Thank you for telling your story. I shared this with my wife. Don't be nice if your in this situation, basically. 

So many people with dogs are like this. I don't get it. 

Curious, did the cops check rabies tags? Glad they understood the situation correctly. 

You may want to get that lip and cheek checked out just to be sure. Bacteria in a dog bite can be bad. Our pup simply grazed my finger and it was trying to turn infected on me and I cleaned it pretty good when it happened.

Oh, and don't let your apprehension feed your dog the next time you're out. He is likely fine. Put it behind you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to read that twice.

my gawd there is a whole lot of stupid out there.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ksotto, good on you for recognizing your dog's triggers. I was absolutely shocked at how incorrectly this lady read her dog's behavior, even after it had bitten me. 

Stevenzachsmom, thank you for the well wishes. The top of Cafall's nose has some divots in it. Pretty sure those divots and subsequent scabs are going to earn him extra treats in his kong for the next while. 

Sp00ks, the store manager was actually the one who asked about rabies. My heart nearly stopped when he did just bc I hadn't even thought of it yet. The chihuahua had its tag on but Cafall doesn't wear his so I had to have them call my vet to confirm. Thank goodness the vet's office answered or I thought that was going to send the lady into apoplectic fits. Never once did she apologize or make any move to assume any responsibility for the situation. Some people... 

I will def be keeping a close eye on both Cafall's and my punctures and scratches. I work in a clinic and have plenty of access to coworkers with prescription pads should an infection pop up and need antibiotics. 

For now, the lip is closing and shows no inflammation or redness. It's a bit sore but not hot. My scratches aren't too deep thankfully and don't show any infectious signs yet either. I'll just avoid laying on that side in bed tonight. Our vet reopens Monday morning and Cafall and I already have a 7:30am appt just to get him looked over officially and check for any signs of infection for him.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jax, there sure is. Cafall and I just seem to keep running into them. Although, this is the Ozarks...


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Good boy Cafall .


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh what a nightmare. I've seen situations like this before, and as a cashier, I used to try to step in and ask the next customer in line to back off while the current customer finished their transaction. Luckily it didn't happen a lot at our store, and we never had an issue quite that bad. 

It's sad that I could take three larger dogs into the pet store and not have an issue, yet one lady with a freaking Chihuahua can cause that kind of trouble. I used to bring them in on my own, and never once had an issue - and only one of the dogs ever went to any kind of classes - I trained them otherwise.


I also walked them around the neighborhood on my own regularly. Since I didn't have a fenced yard at the time, I would have them on tie-outs at home, but to keep them mentally active, I walked them a couple times a day at least as well. 


It didn't even take all that much work really to teach them the basics of what I expected, and yet, they were better behaved than many of the dogs I met in our area. For example, before playtime in the snow, I had them wait until I told them they could go ahead and play, and they would.


After I turned them loose in the snow, they had a total blast, and would just chill in the snow for as long as I would let them. 


Hopefully you won't run into any more idiots like that. I wouldn't be too worried about your pup, it sounds to me like he did pretty much perfect at his job, and if he'd have wanted to he certainly could have hurt that little thing a whole lot.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

When I hear things like this, I am reminded of how certain breeds get a bad name: their crappy owners. I don't know how many times I have heard "that's just how little dogs are". No, not really. They are that way because of their owner or a past owner. My toy poodle is very fearful and I would NEVER let him down out of my arms if I took him out in public, because the result would be disastrous. He is an awesome dog but he was in a cage for the first 4 months of his life and he is afraid of everyone and everything that he doesn't know. You definitely have to know your dog and take precautions based on the individual dog. It sounds like you have that down, but the lady in the store just thought "oh, he is small, how much damage could he do."


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how scarey and awful for YOU!

I have to say tho, your dog is a testament to your training Kudos to you. He could have killed that little chi dog.

Honestly, I would have gone b a l l i s t i c on that woman.

Some people are just born stupid Glad you and the pooch will be ok


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I know it's wrong, but I am seriously prejudiced against little dog owners. I don't like them.

I had a little toy poodle run out of it's yard and attack my 235 lb. Saint Bernard once. It ended up entirely in his mouth, except for the back legs. He spit it back out on the sidewalk and continued on like nothing happened. The poodle didn't want to fight anymore after that.


So sorry you had such a bad experience. You are lucky the damage wasn't worse. I'm glad the cops had your back, as I would expect them to, and I'm really glad you are OK.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

I know it has been said but, it never ceases to amaze me that people are so stupid. If that chi's owner had any care at all for it's safety it wouldn't have been allowed on the floor. And to crowd you again after you move forward is just ridiculous. The most bombproof dog can only take so much and though I'm glad things didn't escalate worse, I am glad your boy stepped in to protect you! Take care of those bites!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

That's awful. What a crazy lady!

Before Eko really started to become DA, we were in line at petsmart and there was a small doodle of some kind in front of us. It was growling at Eko so I moved back to give it some space while the owner talked to the cashier (he was done buying stuff, just chit chatting). The guy noticed us and just kind of brushed it off saying "oh, she doesn't like big dogs". I said that's fine we will just wait here until you're done so she is more comfortable. Eko was just sitting next to me, he was looking at the doodle but calm. The cashier said oh maybe we should wrap it up so I can check her out and your dog can calm down and the guy gave me the dirtiest look. Like I was just the rudest person ever. He dragged his little dog off, still growling and snapping at Eko.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

What a horrific evening! So sorry, that had to be a tuff night for you and your dog! I am glad the police listened and understood! 

Our male was four months old when a "taco dog" what my girls call them...showed how awful he was. His owner just laughed and made jokes about it. The dog was a beast throughout the entire store. I kept a close eye (our dog was still a smaller puppy...he was a slow grower and did not catch up to his sister until he was 6 months old). As I was watching this NON leashed dog make a fuss in the buggy... I saw him spot our sleeping puppy next to my feet. He threw himself out if the cart, no leash so the owner could not grab or control him! As I was picky out puppy up, the dog jump in my arms with my puppy, I had to knock the "taco dog" out of my arms, off my puppy. While I was holding my dog up, the dog was biting my jeans near my shoe. When the owner made her way, he ran off grabbing, snarling, barking and biting at others and others dogs. 
10-12 mins of everyone trying to guard their dogs from this "taco terror"...it took our puppy months and many practices when the trainer to be comfortable around small dogs again. It did happen, but t was work....a lot of work for us, because of ignorant people not controlling their dog!
People say the small dogs are just showing how brave and big they are! I think it is just attitude problems and lack of training! Sadly the dogs get blamed more than the owners who have not done what they should. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol! When I encounter police with one of the GSDs in tow it always ends up with a lot of friendly chit chat about how great german shepherds are! 

I do think they give a bit of an advantage to their owners, 





David Winners said:


> (Snipped)
> 
> So sorry you had such a bad experience. You are lucky the damage wasn't worse. I'm glad the cops had your back, as I would expect them to, and I'm really glad you are OK.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> Thanks BowWowMeow, no worries, I have absolutely disinfected my lip, cheek, and chin. I appreciate the concern though.
> 
> Liz&Anna, I can only imagine the interactions you must see. It's disheartening to hear it happens so often. Here I thought we were just special :crazy:
> 
> ...


I just cant believe the lady tried to blame it on you!!! Like- are you kidding me??? I don't care if your dog is 2 lbs or 75lbs, if it bites IT BITES. Some people.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How are you doing now? How is your lip? Hope someone gave you some ice so it doesn't get swollen, or get a scar. I don't care how little that dog is, its super dangerous and should be required to wear a muzzle in public. My neighbor's chi mix bit my husband and tried to bite me a couple weeks ago, the owner thinks its funny.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wet dog, indeed! Looking back I'm really quite proud of Cafall and the way he handled the situation.

OriginalWacky good on you! Sometimes I take my husky with us when we go to the pet store and boy am I glad I didn't last night! P.S. love the sibes in your pics!

Vicky2000 you hit the nail on the head. I pet sit chihuahuas all the time and have experienced how sweet and cuddly they can be. It's a shame she let hers act to terribly in public. Not really a fan of that particular one at the moment as a result.

Jakoda thank you. As I look at Cafall's nose this morning and how it's scabbing over I start to get angry at that lady all over again. I think the fact that I had kleenex sticking out of my mouth help prevent me from getting super screamy last night. 

David that's kinda funny about the poodle. I can just see it spat out and covered in slime! I also tend to judge owners when I see them walking around with pooches in their purses. 

Dudes mom, thank you. So far so good on Cafalls and my injuries. His nose is scabbing over quite nicely and nothing looks infected yet on him or me. Got my fingers crossed it stays that way!

Sarah it's a shame there are so many clueless owners out there. I wish this chihuahua had been in front of us and not behind. Could have avoided the whole thing. 

Mcdanfan I didn't realize you could even take a dog into a store off leash. Not that I'm interested in trying. I'm so sorry your poor puppy got terrorized. Glad he's doing okay now. Good on you for helping him work through it!

Gwenhwyfair we've had other times just passing police on the street while walking and they always want to talk about Cafall. It makes the husky a bit jealous!  I also think it helped that while I was the one bitten, I wasn't the one who had actually called them out.

Liz&Anna I'm secretly hoping that the lady decides her dog needs some sort of therapy after being attacked by my big bad dog and will have a professional point out to her the areas for her own dog's improvement. Otherwise her rose colored glasses are firmly in place.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gretchen, doing okay. The lip is a little sore and I'm taking it easy with some facial movements but otherwise the skins is still a healthy color and temperature. No issuance from the scabs so I'm hoping for a pretty straight forward healing process. 

Cafall keeps licking his lips so those scratches aren't quite scabbing but they don't look any worse this morning though either. His nose is pretty much all scabbed up and doesn't really seem to be bothering him. He dived into breakfast just fine and has been pestering me to go play ball. 

Later this afternoon I think we're going to go for a walk around a friend's neighborhood where we have seen dogs out in fenced yards before to see how Cafall does walking past unknown pups. Then of course we'll play ball or I won't get a moment's peace.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry you and Cafall had to go through that. Thanks for sharing your nightmare story, it is a good reminder to me that even though I may have my dog under control it doesn't mean others do. I often have problems with little dogs thinking they can beat up my GSD. It is not right that it is "ok" for a small dog to act aggressive towards my GSD but if the tables were turned my dog would be labeled mean, aggressive, and a danger.
You have a good dog and obviously have done a great job training him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on it was a Chihauhau. it bit your shoe. lol.
how bad could that be. you made a misjudgement
in picking up your bag. you should of made sure
the mean old, aggressive, shoe biter couldn't
get to you. the only way the little terror was able to
bite your face was your face was to close to the
Chihauhau's face. i hope your not seriously hurt.
laugh it off, it was a Chihauhau.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

come on. i highly doubt Cafall is bothered by a Chihauhau
like his owner. :laugh:



Nigel said:


> What a donut hole, sorry you had to deal with that! Hopefully no lasting effect on Cafall.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wait. i have to look at the rules in the manual "When to Hate Little
Dog Owners". i don't think you're allowed to hate them because
they have a little dog. :crazy:



David Winners said:


> I know it's wrong, but I am seriously prejudiced against little dog owners. I don't like them.
> 
> I had a little toy poodle run out of it's yard and attack my 235 lb. Saint Bernard once. It ended up entirely in his mouth, except for the back legs. He spit it back out on the sidewalk and continued on like nothing happened. The poodle didn't want to fight anymore after that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> come on it was a Chihauhau. it bit your shoe. lol.
> how bad could that be. you made a misjudgement
> in picking up your bag. you should of made sure
> the mean old, aggressive, shoe biter couldn't
> ...


And this is why there are so many nasty, aggressive little dogs. Because people laugh it off. 
I grew up with a nasty little Pekingese bitch who resource guarded my mom and bit me every chance she got. 
I ended up in the hospital because the little stinker bit my chest. 
I won't go into detail. But I still have scars. 
So just because it is a little dog doesn't mean it can't do damage.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey people, it was a Chihauhau. a Chihauhau. i would love
to see the reaction from all of you if was Tea Cup or minature
breed. lol, lol, lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> hey people, it was a Chihauhau. a Chihauhau. i would love
> to see the reaction from all of you if was Tea Cup or minature
> breed. lol, lol, lol.


No, it was a Chihuahua. 

And I have no idea what is so funny.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow! Sorry to hear this! Your dog's response was certainly appropriate given the circumstances and I'm glad he was mostly unscathed. That lovely lady is lucky Mr. Cuddles is still breathing. 

Did anyone else in line say anything? I would have had a comment or two for sure. 

Can just imagine what she is telling anyone who will listen.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

One of the best dogs I ever had was a teacup poodle named Red. Red was the color of an Irish Setter, and the best friend anyone could ever ask for, human or Doberman. 

Woe be it to man, beast or demon who ever threatened or made an aggressive move toward Red in front of his Doberman family! At least one coyote I know of rued the day..............


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

laughing it off doesn't cause breeding. laughing it off doesn't cause irresponsible owners. my barber has a Chihauhau. when i go to
his house for a cut i always wear my hiking boots because i know
he's going to bite me. 



Sunflowers said:


> >>>>> And this is why there are so many nasty, aggressive little dogs. Because people laugh it off. <<<<<
> 
> 
> I grew up with a nasty little Pekingese bitch who resource guarded my mom and bit me every chance she got.
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i find the situation funny because it was a little Chihauhau.
i'm not saying it was right but it seems like such an overreaction
to such a small dog. geeze.

the reason Chafall didn't react because he knew it was 2 or 5 pounds
of nothing to react to.



Sunflowers said:


> No, it was a Chihuahua.
> 
> And I have no idea what is so funny.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> laughing it off doesn't cause breeding. laughing it off doesn't cause irresponsible owners. my barber has a Chihauhau. when i go to
> his house for a cut i always wear my hiking boots because i know
> he's going to bite me.


Personally I have to disagree with you. I think allowing your dog to bark, lunge at, and then bite a person standing in line in front of you in a public place is unacceptable- no matter the size of the dog. I find it to be poor training and horrendously poor management of the dog. 

I am thankful that it was a chihuahua and did not cause more damage than it did. 

I do not hate little dogs or the owners. I do not appreciate the owners of little dogs who allow their dogs to act so inappropriately in public though. It does nothing to endear that particular animal to me either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kahrg4 said:


> Personally I have to disagree with you. I think allowing your dog to bark, lunge at, and then bite a person standing in line in front of you in a public place is unacceptable- no matter the size of the dog. I find it to be poor training and horrendously poor management of the dog.
> 
> ....
> 
> I do not hate little dogs or the owners. I do not appreciate the owners of little dogs who allow their dogs to act so inappropriately in public though. It does nothing to endear that particular animal to me either.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::toasting:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what part of this post are you disagreeing with? i didn't say 
anything about allowing a dog to bite when you're in line at 
a store. you didn't see my other post where i said "i'm not 
saying it was right".

1 >>>> i agree with this statement. what i find funny is it was
a little dog. the dog was so little that your GSD didn't react.



doggiedad said:


> laughing it off doesn't cause breeding. laughing it off doesn't cause irresponsible owners. my barber has a Chihauhau. when i go to his house for a cut i always wear my hiking boots because i know he's going to bite me.





Kahrg4 said:


> Personally I have to disagree with you.
> 
> 1 >>>> I think allowing your dog to bark, lunge at, and then bite a person standing in line in front of you in a public place is unacceptable- no matter the size of the dog. I find it to be poor training and horrendously poor management of the dog. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

You might think about photo documenting your facial wounds, should they end up being a problem. I have a facial scar from a bicycle - car accident, and I was glad that I had documented my injury when it came time for the insurance settlement.

I don't care what kind of dog it was, or what kind of animal it was. A pet out in a public place should never, ever be allowed to attack another being. To say it is not a big deal because it was a little dog is just perpetuating the idea that just because small dogs are less likely to seriously injure an adult human, that it is somehow okay when they are aggressive.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Good_Karma. I will def take a few pics and certainly agree about the ability of small dogs to cause serious harm.

DoggieDad I was disagreeing with the statement that "laughing it off doesn't cause irresponsible owners," I think laughing off that behavior in a dog is a prime example of irresponsible dog ownership.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My sister has two chihuahuas. She actually made it a point to be sure and socialize the everything out of the two of them. They do still bark and she thinks its cute when her male gets all growly when she's holding him (which makes me roll my eyes, but the little monster won't dare try to mess with me) however she doesn't allow them to harass other people and dogs. And while Cooper will bark at a new dog, within a few minutes and getting to walk up and sniff them, he calms down and generally wants to play. However my sister is a rarity in the world of small dog owners. 

One thing I always told her was that if she saw a large dog coming, get her dog off of the ground, period. Her dogs are both 4 lbs, and bite size to anything large. Her little female got glomped on by two loose boxers in her neighborhood and its been a slow road to recovery for her and her fear of other dogs. Even something smaller than her. 

Size is really irrelevant. I am threatened with teeth far more by smaller dogs than larger dogs. While they have smaller jaws, they can still do a good amount of damage, and it should not be acceptable to laugh off an animal who was not being properly restrained in a situation where it hurts someone. A dog is a dog, regardless of size, and I certainly would have been very upset if I went to retrieve something I dropped and found myself with teeth attached to my face. Why should it matter if it was a chihuahua or a labrador? The other dog's owner should have better restrained her dog, and kept the incident from happening. Basic laws of owning a dog, she is the one who was at fault.

Hope your lip starts feeling better soon. I'd be more worried about the injuries to your face than Cafall's nose lol. I know if a threat came to me, my girl would be on it in a second. My first dog had DA, and it never mattered the size. It just mattered that it was a dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry this happened, you handled it very well for the most part, clearly you underestimated the ferocity of that little POC dog! 

Most people with well behaved dogs underestimate how truly"dog stupid," people with badly behaved dogs are!

When you tried to give her space and she moved up..that was your warning that your dealing with a moron! Time for a correction! "Excuse me do you mind stepping back while I conduct my transaction!" Be firm but fair!  Your not gonna see her again anyway so what do you care if she gets all butt hurt? 

Sorry it happened, Petco should not be like a dog park but it is. Everybody and there mother with a badly behaved dog likes to go there!


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what part of this post are you disagreeing with? i didn't say
> anything about allowing a dog to bite when you're in line at
> a store. you didn't see my other post where i said "i'm not
> saying it was right".
> ...



Maybe I'm slow or something, but I don't find it funny at all that it seems to be humorous that a dog bit through her lip. I don't think the OP should have had to try and move her items in a store with her shoe to get it close to her before picking them up to check out so that she avoided a dog. How would she know it would attack her face? Sharp objects coming at your face is never safe, it could have been a tooth pick and done serious damage had it got her eye. I wouldn't laugh it off, I've had a cat rip through the corner of my nose and those have less bite and hold habits most of the time. 



OP, I'm sorry this happened to you. Your pup did a great job in not doing serious damage in what he thought was protecting you. I'm sure he'll be milking his cuts and scrapes for all the treats he can, I know it's what mine would do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do you think the Chihauhau is allowed to bite?
where was it said because it was a small dog that it's
ok for them to be aggressive? you're speaking about
people in general and you don't know what people think?



Good_Karma said:


> You might think about photo documenting your facial wounds, should they end up being a problem. I have a facial scar from a bicycle - car accident, and I was glad that I had documented my injury when it came time for the insurance settlement.
> 
> I don't care what kind of dog it was, or what kind of animal it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad...let it go.

The dog bit a person. There is no way to candy coat it. Doesn't matter what size it was. The bottom line is the owner did not have control, made no attempt to have control and took no responsibility for it being out of control. In fact, the direct opposite occurred according to the OP's story.

I've had human aggressive dogs, I currently have dog reactive dogs. If the dog is reacting, you back the **** up. Period. You do not let the dog near what it is reacting too. You divert attention. You do NOT lean over and baby talk it like you have Scooby Dumb on the end of a leash. 
""That mean lady with her big dog call you a bad name?""

What if this had been a child instead of an adult? Would it still be funny?

And EXTREME cudo's to the OP for the training done with her dog! If that was Jax, she would have ate the little snack the first time it lunged.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no, it's not humorous that the Chihauhau bit the OP's lip. the dog
just bit the OP's shoe. then the OP bends down to pick up a package.
if had bit my shoe i wouldn't have bent down to pick up a package.

i've been bitten by a Chihauhau several times. i laughed it off
because the dog is so small. i was bitten by a Bichon (sp). it drew
blood. it didn't really make me angry and i had no plans on suing.
the owners reaction was out there. the dog bit me and the owner
said "oh my God, one of my children just bit someone". i looked at her
and left the store.

stretch time "it could have been a tooth pick". now that's funny. a dog
sticking a person in the eye with a tooth pick.



Darth_Ariel said:


> Maybe I'm slow or something, but I don't find it funny at all that it seems to be humorous that a dog bit through her lip. I don't think the OP should have had to try and move her items in a store with her shoe to get it close to her before picking them up to check out so that she avoided a dog. How would she know it would attack her face? Sharp objects coming at your face is never safe,
> 
> >>>> it could have been a tooth pick <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Geeze! i really really hope you dont become infected  take care of your lip


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the op should have walked once he/she seen the little snarling dog behind them. 

Not worth all the bother

Sometimes you can just observe and let things happen but sometimes you need to get out of the way of hassle especially in pet stores or out in public with your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

avoidance, a huge part of training, socializing and taking
care of a dog (and yourself).



MadLab said:


> I think the op should have walked once he/she seen the little snarling dog behind them.
> 
> Not worth all the bother
> 
> Sometimes you can just observe and let things happen but sometimes you need to get out of the way of hassle especially in pet stores or out in public with your dog.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

MadLab said:


> I think the op should have walked once he/she seen the little snarling dog behind them.
> 
> Not worth all the bother
> 
> Sometimes you can just observe and let things happen but sometimes you need to get out of the way of hassle especially in pet stores or out in public with your dog.


I'm very over protective of my dog when we go out. I would have walked away and checked out after they were gone. I try to avoid problems as much as I can. However, that does not excuse the smaller dog for biting. 

We were in petco today and a parent was pointing Kaleb out to her son. Sure I could have kept walking towards them and let the child meet him, but I went down an aisle to avoid them. Kaleb loves kids, but I don't know how much experience that child has with dogs. I didn't want to have an issue. It did not appear the mother had a lot of experience when she said to her son, "look a big dog, do you see him? it's a big dog."...yeah...see ya!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

trcy said:


> I'm very over protective of my dog when we go out. I would have walked away and checked out after they were gone. I try to avoid problems as much as I can. However, that does not excuse the smaller dog for biting.
> 
> We were in petco today and a parent was pointing Kaleb out to her son. Sure I could have kept walking towards them and let the child meet him, but I went down an aisle to avoid them. Kaleb loves kids, but I don't know how much experience that child has with dogs. I didn't want to have an issue. It did not appear the mother had a lot of experience when she said to her son, "look a big dog, do you see him? it's a big dog."...yeah...see ya!


Yep, my motto also I can count on one hand the number of people who have petted Rocky.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how does saying to a child "look a big dog, do you see him" indicates
a lack of experience?



trcy said:


> I'm very over protective of my dog when we go out. I would have walked away and checked out after they were gone. I try to avoid problems as much as I can. However, that does not excuse the smaller dog for biting.
> 
> We were in petco today and a parent was pointing Kaleb out to her son. Sure I could have kept walking towards them and let the child meet him, but I went down an aisle to avoid them. Kaleb loves kids, but I don't know how much experience that child has with dogs. I didn't want to have an issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> how does saying to a child "look a big dog, do you see him" indicates
> a lack of experience?


It was more in the tone and body language. I guess the words didn't matter.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

If you're going to argue, spell the breed correctly. *twitch, twitch*


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

trcy said:


> It was more in the tone and body language. I guess the words didn't matter.


No they don't you! You saw what "may or may " not have been a "potential issue" and moved your dog out of what "may or may" not have been a problem!

That's a job well done in my book!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

For those debating, please divest yourselves of the misconception that I am an incompetent imbecile unable to resist the urge of placing my face within biting range of a dog actively displaying aggressive behavior. At the time I reached for the bag the chihuahua had been pulled behind its owner, opposite to where the bad had landed, and was not standing guard over the fallen treats.



Kahrg4 said:


> I moved forward with Cafall while the lady pulled the chihuahua behind her and started talking to it. ... The chihuahua bolted around the lady's legs and launched at my face.


Jax08 thank you! Since being bitten in September, it has been a huge part of our training to instill in Cafall that he doesn't get to approach a dog unless he's following our lead or given the 'free' command in which case he is free to run and play. I am so proud of him for holding his sit as long as he did. Not to mention stopping shy of killing the chihuahua. Although I do feel bad about it's leg.

Misslesleedavis thanks for sharing your concern.  So far my lip is doing well. Just no straws for a bit. Had a friend jokingly suggest I put a lip ring in it and then I could direct all who might compliment it to that woman and her dog for piercing services.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good example of why I disliked training small dogs in public situations so much. No matter how much you make the owner aware of problem behaviors, they pass it off as it not being a problem and don't correct the dog for the behavior. I'll never understand why it's acceptable for ankle biters to be rotten little monsters but the large dogs, who are appropriately trained, are to blame for sitting there calmly and/or reacting accordingly. UGH! I really do not understand it at all. My dogs were to behave like demons, someone would be screaming "AGGRESSIVE DOG!!!" at the top of their lungs but the yapper is coddled. Blows my mind. 

OP, I'm sorry you had this experience. I'd have lost my mind on the woman. Neither of my dogs currently (I say currently because Dax is still maturing) would have reacted protectively but I've no doubt in my mind that at least one of them would have blocked the yapper in some fashion. Hope everything heals without issue and you can put this behind you quickly.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good News! The vet has officially given Cafall a look over and doesn't see any signs of infection. Yay! 

Even better though, in the waiting area this morning there was another woman there with a Boston Terrier. It just sat in her lap minding its own business and Cafall just sat next to me minding his own. We didn't sit right next to them but across the way. Cafall noticed the Boston but didn't seem at all interested or bothered. Good boy! We weighed, waited, and were seen without any issue with the other dog. In celebration we went on a lil midmorning hike on some local trails.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have met some annoying little dogs, but I've met some good ones too. I don't think you can generalize all small dogs and all small dog owners. Please use "some" when describing small dogs and their owners.  I have a small dog at home (the one that hates my puppy) and my sister also has a small dog. Both are under 14 lbs and both would never conceive of aggressing out in public. My sister's in fact is very well socialized (not strong nerves though) and is friendly to everyone, while mine is more reserved and completely velcro'd to me.

I wish SOME people would learn to treat small dogs like dogs and not babies or toys or accessories. It does a huge disservice to an animal that has the potential to be a great dog with a distinct personality and drive. My dog has great ball drive, as good as my GSD. He could fetch for 7 hours straight if allowed (my dad was the only sucker).

I hear so many people say that their dog thinks it's a human. Um no.. it thinks it's a dog that doesn't have to obey any rules .. with good reason. Shame on them.

ETA: OP, I think you handled it much more graciously than I would have. Kudos to you.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Galathiel, I didn't mean to imply the Boston would cause a problem simply because it was a small dog. I was actually focused that Cafall wasn't being reactive to any dog after the altercation at the pet store.

As I've said earlier I don't have anything against toy breeds or their people in general. Just the irresponsible ones. The same goes for large dogs too. Heck same goes for any pet or domesticated animal and their handlers. 



Kahrg4 said:


> I do not hate little dogs or their owners. I do not appreciate the owners of little dogs who allow their dogs to act so inappropriately in public though. It does nothing to endear that particular animal to me either.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I don't care what kind of dog it was, or what kind of animal it was. A pet out in a public place should never, ever be allowed to attack another being. To say it is not a big deal because it was a little dog is just perpetuating the idea that just because small dogs are less likely to seriously injure an adult human, that it is somehow okay when they are aggressive.


:thumbup:



Jax08 said:


> doggiedad...let it go.
> 
> The dog bit a person. There is no way to candy coat it. Doesn't matter what size it was. The bottom line is the owner did not have control, made no attempt to have control and took no responsibility for it being out of control. In fact, the direct opposite occurred according to the OP's story.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I would have been furious if I were the one bitten, I would have punted that little rat across the dang store and that dumb woman would have definitely gotten an ear full.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Seriously - the lady with the Chi was WAY WAY out of line and I hope the police pay her a visit....otherwise she will just continue to delude herself....any dog - 4 pounds or 40 - that launches itself at a stranger's face should NOT be allowed to continue this behavior - or possibly exist! That is just plain crazy!!!! So glad that there was so much back up for you and your dog that saw this incident!

Lee


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Seriously - the lady with the Chi was WAY WAY out of line and I hope the police pay her a visit....otherwise she will just continue to delude herself....any dog - 4 pounds or 40 - that launches itself at a stranger's face should NOT be allowed to continue this behavior - or possibly exist! That is just plain crazy!!!! So glad that there was so much back up for you and your dog that saw this incident!
> 
> Lee


I totally agree with this.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I dunno. I don't think I would have been so nice. Hondo would have ignored the little dog, I have no doubt in that. But I think I would have been the ugly one. Once the little dog bit my shoe - I think I would have dropped my bag of treats on it....oops.


----------



## Harmonica (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, sorry for you and Cafall going through that. I'm glad that Chi didn't rip your lip off! I knew someone that had their lip ripped half off by a Chihuahua and had to get it stitched back on.

I've encountered situations like that many times. Not so much with Chi's since there aren't many around here, but with Maltese and Shi Tzu types...little white fluffy things. I don't like to judge dogs on their breeds but I haven't met a single one of these that I liked. So many times out walking a pack of these barking slippers on leashes would snarl and grab onto my pant legs with their teeth. Luckily they didn't reach the skin. The owner never apologizes of course. 

Some people just shouldn't own dogs.


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow that sounds like a crazy and eventful visit to the pet store! I'm sorry for your night but at least you got a good story out of it, your GSD is beautiful by the way!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that you, Kahrg4 did fine except for one thing. You should have made a formal complaint. With the witnesses that you were attacked before your dog made any aggressive move, I think she would be dead in the water trying to make you pay anything. 

One could say, turn it around. If you had a chi, and there was this sable GSD behind you, and it was acting nutso to your dog, and its owner was just letting it move up on you. What would've happened? If it bit your shoe, what would have happened? If it would have rushed forward and bit you in the face, what would have happened. If your dog then attacked it, and it came away with a bite wound, and your dog hand bite wounds, what would have happened? 

But that is not the main reason I think you should have made a formal complaint, and gone to the ER and presented them with a bill and sued them for your pain and suffering. 

The reason, I think you should have pressed the issue was the attitude of that hag. I am sorry, but I will let so much pass it isn't funny, but if someone tries to put the blame on me, and just feels they have a free pass because their dog is tiny or old or green with orange polka dots, then you wanna see ugly? 

That woman wanted her vet bills paid by you when HER dog bit you in the face BEFORE the fight??? That is insanity. She is insane. She is deluded and maybe it ought to have been you duty to help her become a little less deluded by a visit from Animal Control, little Foofoo stuck in quarantine, having to produce his paperwork, license, rabies, etc., a pretty fine, losing her home-owners insurance and needing to scramble for more. 

That women told you EXACTLY what would have happened had the tables been turned and Your dog was the aggressor. Someone needs to take that hag to the bank. 

Ah well. Perhaps, it wouldn't be worth it. But even the pain in the backside it would create going through the process would be ok, knowing that woman would be learning a thing or too. 

The nicest people, seem to never get a pass. They offer to pay the vet bills, they apologize, they ask after the critter, and they don't get a pass. It only seems like the people that are really irritable get passes. I don't understand that. Is it human nature to go after someone when they apologize or otherwise make themselves vulnerable? Is it human nature to back down when someone acts aggressive and nasty?

It is her attitude that ought to be punished. Dangerous people have dangerous dogs. Her dog is dangerous, I wonder why.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Lee, we are both doing much better today. 

Haha Lillie, if I'd been a bit more coordinated the treats may have landed on the chihuahua. 



Harmonica said:


> Wow, sorry for you and Cafall going through that. I'm glad that Chi didn't rip your lip off! I knew someone that had their lip ripped half off by a Chihuahua and had to get it stitched back on.


 Hope they're okay!

Thanks Shadowxx! I know I think he's handsome, but I'm a bit biassed. 

Selzer, the police are going to (probably did by now) turn over their report to animal control. They said it'll start a file for that animal/owner. The idea is that should there be a future problem there will at least be a report of a previous incident even if a complaint wasn't filed. To be honest, when I was finally free to leave all I wanted to do was go get Cafall and myself checked out and go home. Never mind the fact I have zero desire to see that lady or her dog again. I do understand though what you're saying about the nice guys getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I think that you, Kahrg4 did fine except for one thing.


You think getting bitten on the lip is fine?



> Dangerous people have dangerous dogs.


Sometimes it is just the temperament of the dog and a lack of proper management or knowledge of dog behavior which makes a dog 'dangerous' in a particular situation.

Nice people can have a 'dangerous' dog while 'dangerous' people can have a nice dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

There was a small breed in a shopping cart at a Home Depot that jumped up and bit a lady in the face and bit part of her nose off. It's not a laughing matter just because it's a small dog, there's something seriously wrong with anyone who thinks that is funny.

I came home from grocery shopping at my condo and had my arms full and my neighbour's toy poodle ran over from about 50' away and bit my leg and drew blood through my jeans. That wasn't funny either. 

I'm very sorry the OP was injured by that nasty little dog, glad the cops had your back.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MadLab said:


> *You think getting bitten on the lip is fine*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bolded: I think that the OP did nothing wrong. I would have bent down and picked up the treats I dropped. I would have never expected the dog to attack like that. She did not get herself bit. The other lady's dog bit her. And no, that is NOT fine. And, I never said that it was. In fact, I think she should take the little beast's owner to the cleaners because of her snotty attitude.


----------

